# Strange Permission Problems with TextEdit



## Shoal (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all.

Ever since I installed Lion I've had some odd permission problems with TextEdit. I'll just be typing along and saving and then suddenly it will tell me I don't have permission to save into the folder where the file is located! I have to reboot to get rid of the problem!

This happens at times even when typing a file that I've not yet manually saved. The autosave feature tells me it can't save for lack of folder permission.

This is weird! I'm the only user. I have no idea why this would be happening. I even go into Info and check the permission and they tell me I have permission, but it still won't work.

This may be related to another issue: TextEdit will save temporary versions of the document in the same folder on account of autosave--dozens of them--and then I can't delete them afterward until I reboot at which time they simply go away on their own account.

What on Earth is going on?

Thanks!

Shoal


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you run repair permissions with Disk Utility?


----------



## Shoal (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, I didn't realize I had that ability! (I'm still new to Macs).

I ran the repair and it fixed quite a few permission issues, but mostly stuff related to printers and scanners. I couldn't tell if TextEdit was affected. The only way to know if it did anything, I guess, is to simply keep using TextEdit and see if it happens again.


----------



## Shoal (Aug 18, 2011)

The disk utility solved the problem... for a while. But then TextEdit started doing it again. But again, the disk utility solved the problem. It appears permission problems just keep developing and need fixing again!

Sigh. This is the sort of thing that happens when you install one OS over another, which I was not happy I was forced to do by OS X Lion.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

No, you are not forced by Lion to do it. I did a fresh install of Lion on an external hard drive, after I made a DVD and USB stick from the installer first.


----------



## infinitybbc (Aug 4, 2012)

in case this thread can be revived, i've had similar issues, PLUS TextEdit not being able to save even on the Desktop with no enclosing folder for the file.

i've run Disk Utilities several times, even now upon starting up in Safe Boot (SHIFT), and it shows no errors.

any ideas?


----------



## Shoal (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'm still having all the same problems too. Disk Utility doesn't solve the problem for long.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It has to do with the autosave feature of Lion. There are some files that it locks and it seems that they are in a mess, if I remember correctly. How to fix it, I don't know, except that I believe Apple wants you to stop using the Desktop to save things, and instead put them in the documents folder. If you still get the permissions error for the documents folder, you will need to take it to Apple to have them set things right.


----------

